# Good computer speakers / monitors?



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not sure I'm in the right section here - mods, feel free to move this elsewhere if necessary.

I'm new to the world of computer recording and playback, and although I'm not trying to build a full-on home recording studio, I'd like to have some fun.

When I play guitar into the computer, I'm plugged into a JamVox unit, as my interface to the computer. Then I either record into the JamVox software, or into Garage Band.

My issue is, I'm not entirely pleased with the output of the sound. I can output through the JamVox speaker, which is a tiny little speaker, sounds quite tinny to my ears, and isn't very loud. I can run a line out of the JamVox into a little digital modelling amp that I have (Vox DA5), and play it through the 6.5" speaker in that. It sounds much better than the JamVox speaker, but it is only one speaker. And of course, I could output through the little Logitech speakers on my desk, but that is the worst option of the three.

If I wanted to get a good set of speakers to plug into my computer, through which I could output the guitar signal, as well as any backing tracks or other pre-recorded tracks, what would you guys recommend?

I probably don't want anything studio-quality, but something better than the little Logitech speakers I have sitting on my desk. Something in what I would call the pro-sumer category...

Thanks in advance.

--- D


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I use Yorkville powered monitors happily. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I use Yamaha studio monitors


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Does your JamVox unit have two 1/4" speaker outputs or does it have one tiny headphone type jack?

That's pretty much going to determine what you can get.

Then it comes down to your budget.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have mackie CR4s (now discontinued) no issues. There are 1/4 jacks plus an aux in.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have an old KRK Rokit RP5 which I've had for 14 years now at least. Still works perfectly.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Don't know your budgetary constraints but you can get the most excellent unpowered KEF LS50s for under $1000 if you're patient.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Don't know your budgetary constraints but you can get the most excellent unpowered KEF LS50s for under $1000 if you're patient.
> 
> View attachment 339408


I think that's overkill for a computer monitor. You will need an amplifier too. And these speakers will cost you at least $1k + tax and that would be on sale. I've been wanting to buy these LS50s for my vinyl stereo setup but I still haven't been able to justify the price tag. One of these days though I'm going to get crazy and just order them. LOL


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Used monitors can be found for about $200 or less for a pair.

+1 on Yorkville monitors. They can be found used for decent prices. I still use my 1st generation YSM1Ps. I've seen them used for $200/pair.

Mackie MR5's are great. They're my dining room speakers. I got them used at L&M for $100.

KRK Rockit 5's and 6's

Older Behringer Truth monitors.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Grab n Go said:


> Used monitors can be found for about $200 or less for a pair.
> 
> +1 on Yorkville monitors. They can be found used for decent prices. I still use my 1st generation YSM1Ps. I've seen them used for $200/pair.
> 
> ...


I think you got lucky and got some amazing deals. For decent used studio monitors, you're looking at more like $200 each not $200 for a pair.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Guncho said:


> I think you got lucky and got some amazing deals. For decent used studio monitors, you're looking at more like $200 each not $200 for a pair.


Depends on the market. I found a couple on Toronto Kijiji:

Behringer Truth

M-Audio BX5


----------



## Duffman (Oct 29, 2014)

Yamaha HS-8.......


----------

